
Tesla chief Elon Musk smokes marijuana on live web show - vezycash
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/sep/07/tesla-chief-elon-musk-smokes-marijuana-on-live-web-show
======
gadders
Ha ha!

>> Asked about the wisdom of smoking marijuana while he is under investigation
by the SEC for the “take private” tweet, Musk told the Guardian by email:
“Guardian is the most insufferable newspaper on planet Earth”

